# Solved: Outlook 2007 issue



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

I am having trouble sending an email with a jpeg in the signature. I am using Outlook 2007 on Win XP SP2 platform while connected to MS Exchange 2007. I changed the email format from html to rich text and it worked for a while, but the error message "Cannot send this item" still comes up. Also cannot send emails with a screen shot or other pictures. The user profile has been deleted and rebuilt. Outlook 2007 has been un-installed and then reinstalled. Diagnostics has been run. Any ideas? Thanks!
Machine data:
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.93GHz 256MB RAM


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

I think it's obviously a memory issue, 256MB is too little to handle pictures and graphics. HTML should handle images no need for rtf.

Let me guess that you don't have the same problem if you (attach) pictures rather than inserting them right?


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Outlook does run rather slowly on 256MB RAM, however, we have several users with the same specs, but no problems. It works fine in safe mode, but once it gets out of safe mode the following message comes up: "Cannot send this item. Out of memory or system resources. Close some windows or programs and try again." The problem is, it's the only program open and I've checked the system processes to see if there's anything in there that's running that shouldn't be. I've tweaked the system performance and still no go.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate to say that... but I had like 8 computers with less CPU power than what you've specified and the same 256MB RAM. They all performed rather OK (no errors at least) but one of them kept giving me this (out of memory) error, i tried all kinds of workarounds until I finally had to reformat the machine and still got that error message !!
How about getting a new memory chip? either another 256 and add both if possible on your MB or a 512

If you want to make sure... maybe you can try another memory chip from another computer and see if your problems are solved. But take xtra caution before replacing the memory as it can be dangerous. First 2 advices, make sure its the exact same type and size, and backup your data.


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

Still having the same problem after installing 512 MB RAM. When pasting a screen shot into an email message, I get the following error message "Outlook has encountered a problem. You will not be able to undo this action once it is completed. Do you want to continue?" Either yes or no, the picture then shows up in the body of the email. When "send" is clicked the error message "Cannot send this item" still comes up.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

You have mentioned that it all works fine in SAFE MODE. Are you talking about Windows Safe Mode or Outlook Safe mode (Outlook /safe in RUN prompt)?

If its Outlook SAFE MODE then we are looking at an add-in interrupting your ability on this computer. Its highly unlikely that its a hardware requirement issue and the upgrade to 512 Mb of RAM has clarified that.

1.Open the Application in SAFE MODE , pull up the Trust Center from Tools and look at the list of add-ins.
2.Disable everything first and restart Outlook normally.
3. Check if the email goes through without the error.
4. If it does , then start enabling the add-ins one by one and try the same (I know this is a pain)
**** WARNING - You might have more than one (related) add-in(s) causing the issue ****
5. If this fails as well , then try disabling the Anti-virus in boot options (preferrably using SAFE with NETWORKING)

Lets see how this goes.


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

It's Outlook in safe mode. I've disabled the addins. (Actually moved the add-ins folder to my desktop to prompt Outlook to re-install addins on a second try.) Tried it in SAFE with NETWORKING and still no go.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Well if you moved the Add-ins folder and if Outlook auto reinstalled everything, isn't there a possibility that a corrupted or incompatible Add-in got reinstalled once more ?

In a new profile see if you can configure a free Gmail account and try sending a screenshot from this account/profile which has nothing to do with the Exchange setup.


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

It appears there's more wrong with the system than just Outlook. We're wiping the hdd and starting over.  Thanks for the suggestions though everyone!:up:


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Ouch. I hate doing that. But then you gotta do what you gotta do. Hope that fixes the issue. Good luck


----------

